# Eastham Police Department - Part-time Seasonal Officer



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Eastham Police Department is currently accepting applications for the position of Part-Time Season Police Officer. Applicants must be at least 21 years of age, possess a valid Massachusetts driver's license, a valid Massachusetts License to Carry a Firearm (Class A) or the ability to possess one. Applicants, at a minimum, must have graduated from an MPTC approved Reserve/Intermittent training academy, and MPTC approved firearms certification class, and possess a current First Aid/CPR card. Successful candidates will be expected to be available to work weekends, nights (including midnights), and holidays.

Interested applicants should submit a resume and cover letter, to the address below, no later than 4 PM on Friday, April 12, 2013. Materials may also be dropped off at the department in person. The Town of Eastham is an Equal Opportunity Employer.

Deputy Chief Kenneth Roderick
Eastham Police Department
2550 State Highway
Eastham, MA 02642

[email protected]


----------

